# Some Adoption Questions



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH and I have been going back and forth about getting a playmate for Rocky. I am not sure we will do this immediately, but I would really love to adopt a second shepherd.

Would we be better off looking for a female or a male? Do same sex dogs tend to fight more? I know I have seen on here that if two females do not get along they will fight for life. Is that also true of 2 males?

I know certain animal controls and resuced will not adopt to families without a fenced yard and we don't have a fence. When Rocky is out we are out with him and he we don't leave him outside, therefore we have just never done the fence thing.

Do we even have a chance of adopting a dog without a fence? I know we could get another puppy but we would both prefer and older dog.

Last question, we are planning on gettng Rocky fixed we just have not yet because I have seen so many conflicting things on the right age. Our vet said we could at 9 months but we chose to wait until he was full grown. Will this affect our ability to adopt another dog?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

We just adopted our new girl in Feb. The rescue that we adopted from suggested a girl for our boy Patton. However, the boys that they had at the time were a little dominant so that could be why. I love the combination of the two! 

The fenced in yard will be hit and miss. I asked the same question here before we adopted that is what everyone told us. Our rescue didn't care about the fence- they said that even a 6 ft fence can't keep in a determined GSD, lol. 

I'm not sure your dog not being fixed, though? However, if you do adopt the new dog will have to be fixed, so I don't know if that would be an issue. Sorry I can't help with that one! 

Getting our new pup from a rescue was one of the best decisions we've made! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both of your questions will vary with the rescue. You'll just have to ask. I know we will adopt to people with intact dogs if they have a good reason like they're waiting until the dog is older, they show in conformation, medical condition, etc. Not sure about the fence.


----------

